# Almost 9 week potty training help please!!!!!!



## nattyk (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi all, have had my adorable puppy Atticus almost a week! The first 3 days he had NO accidents in the house....I was shocked and delighted! Nothing has really changed, but I'm scared he got traumatized somehow because now everyday he has peed and pooped at least once in the house. I still let him out frequently, but its like something has changed. Just now he sprinted in the other room and pooped on the carpet before he was even acting like he had to go/sniffing/ whining, and I had taken him out not 15 minutes beore. I need advice please! Not gonna lie it feels really discouraging and is taking some of the fun out of it. I just feel like he has some aversion now and I dont know why. He is adjusting pretty well to his crate, no longer whining at night, and hasnt had an accident in there. He still acts craaaaazy when I get him out in the morning. A couple times he has looked at me and growled but Im hoping its all just part of being a puppy....Thank you much


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm guessing the opposite happened. He may have been stressed the first few days and now he's comfortable in your house. He's very very young to expect no accidents. Even if he has few days where is good. 

I found it most helpful by logging their food, water, pee, poop, play, and sleep schedule. I found that I could predict the poops 100% and pees about 80%. You also have to be vigilant about watching for cues and have a lot of patience with the process. 

Make sure you praise his pee and poops with the same words ("good potty" "good poo poo") as eventually these words can be used as cues to go. Be careful what you say. Since I had two at the same time I said "good boy" and "good girl" to distinguish between them and now that is their cue. So I need to be careful inside. 

How are you cleaning your floors. Carpets especially are tough because the urine soaks into the pad and sometimes even into the floor board. First I'd limit his access to the room he goes in. Second I'd soak the hell out of your carpet with some type of enzymatic cleaner and then clean the carpet. Think that you need as much cleaner or more to equal the amount of urine that got soaked in. And make sure you let it set for a while. 

Mostly, these little buggers are born to stress you like crazy because they are so lovable. It's most helpful if you change from thinking the accidents are about him and reframe it to ask what are doing or not doing that led to the accident. It makes it much easier to adjust and less stressful because you can do something about it. Be assured what you are experiencing is normal. He's still a baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

